# vsFlexArray



## galileogali (Dec 30, 2008)

I need a
vsFlexArray's

Tutorial
Manual
or
Link

Thanks in advance


----------



## Joe Was (Dec 31, 2008)

What are "vsFlexArray's" if you just mean Arrays in general or how to use Arrays in VBA code?
Then:


http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=311454


----------



## galileogali (Jan 1, 2009)

JOE Thanks for your interest, 
but that is not.... 

I was referring to a control called vsFlexArray Further, It works with the VSFLEX #. Ocx 
This is quite similar to ocx FlexGrid


----------



## Joe Was (Jan 1, 2009)

Sorry, the only thing I know about it is that there is a known bug with it:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/814316


----------



## galileogali (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks
Yes, I know already.


----------

